# Vag USB cable with tuning software (vtune/unisettings)



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

I just upgraded to the newest HEX-USB interface and now i can't get any tuning software working; i.e. v-tune, unisettings, lemmiwings.
I found a previous solution that appeared to have worked that mentioned using the latest FTDI ftd2xx.dll file. The solution was found here, and here. This however, does not work.
I also tried using the USB port as a virtual com port, configuring the programs appropriately, and this did not work. It works fine with my e-bay cable but not the new ross-tech HEX-USB cable.
Either way UniSettings will show "Ross-Tech Hex-USB" in the device menu, but will connect with the ECU.
The other thing I tried was updating the firmware of the HEX cable from 1.78 to the lastest 1.79.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (frag85)*

The Ross Tech cable only works with the Ross Tech software. So no, your other software will not work with that cable.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Yeti35)*

wow, thats a big surprise. you'd think the new cable would work with other software like the old cables. i am very annoyed if this is true, as i _definitely would not have_ updated/upgraded to the newest cable with the most compatibility. especially at the price it costs.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (frag85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frag85* »_I just upgraded to the newest HEX-USB interface and now i can't get any tuning software working; i.e. v-tune, unisettings, lemmiwings.

Odd, I have the HEX-USB+CAN interface and unisettings works just fine.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_
Odd, I have the HEX-USB+CAN interface and unisettings works just fine.

Mine says it is HC483547 rev. B. Firmware is 1.79.

using the cable with a virtual COM port I get this error with Lemmiwinks:
"Timed Out Waiting for 0x55 (BAD ECU RESPONSE): ct = 0"
My old "dumb" interface works fine with everything.
edit: found another case here in this thread on vwfix where the hex-usb seems to work with vtune no problem. wtf.


_Modified by frag85 at 1:21 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## jackieheath (Dec 24, 2008)

so it is possible to buy the ebay cable and use the ross tech downloadable software.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (jackieheath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackieheath* »_so it is possible to buy the ebay cable and use the ross tech downloadable software.

that is what i have been doing for 4 years now. decided to upgrade. and it appears to not be backwards compatible. the only advantage is i get 3.3 samples per second on my mkIV jetta instead of around 3.... so it wasn't much of a noticeable gain. i find it ironic that i had no issues with a $15 ebay cable.
but this discussion is off-topic

_Quote »_2) Questions about design and construction of home-made interfaces are Off-Topic, as are connection problems if you're using a home-made interface or a 3rd party interfaces.




_Modified by frag85 at 1:26 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (frag85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frag85* »_The other thing I tried was updating the firmware of the HEX cable from 1.78 to the lastest 1.79.

Did you read the stuff pertaining to the 1.79 firmware on the Beta page?

_Quote »_*New HEX Firmware Version 1.79*
Required for compatibility with the 6J Chassis Ibiza and also speeds up getting the Installation List in Auto-Scan and for the Installed tab of the Select Control Module screen by booting the interface in intelligent mode. However, this means that HEX interfaces no longer boot in "dumb" mode and are no longer compatible with 3rd party applications, so the "Boot in Intelligent Mode" feature can be disabled on the Options screen in those cases where compatibility with a 3rd party application is required. 

Unisettings should work fine *if you set the interface to boot in dumb mode*, but this is not the default anymore, because it is incompatible with the new 6J Chassis Ibiza and it slows down some new VC functionality.
Lemmiwinks never worked unless you installed drivers that also support a Virtual COM Port, which our standard drivers do not because it's a royal PITA to from a support perspective and 99.833% of our customers do not use software which requires a COM port.
V-Tune ships with a really ancient DLL which must be updated to be compatible with our drivers.
Since all 3 of these programs do the same thing, I suggest using Unisettings and setting the interface to boot in dumb mode.
-Uwe-


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Uwe)*

thanks. will try.
the firmware update happened when i opted to install the latest beta version (812). i knew i probably didn't need it, but thought i'd give it a shot before i realized it didn't come with a way of downgrading the firmware and didn't see the page where it says it will no longer boot in "dumb" mode. 
is there a way to downgrade the firmware? i know it would be as simple as reflashing the dongle, but i didn't see a program anywhere on the ross-tech site, and this is something where i am definitely not going to mess with using my own tools or methods because i don't think the vag-com dongle would make a good paper weight, its kind of an awkward shape.(i'm j/k'ing around).


_Modified by frag85 at 7:26 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (frag85)*

Please re-read Uwe's post. You don't need to downgrade, just go to the VCDS options screen and disable the intelligent boot mode.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (frag85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frag85* »_the firmware update happened when i opted to install the latest beta version (812)

Ah-ha. No beta version here, so no problems.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
Did you read the stuff pertaining to the 1.79 firmware on the Beta page?
Unisettings should work fine *if you set the interface to boot in dumb mode*, but this is not the default anymore, because it is incompatible with the new 6J Chassis Ibiza and it slows down some new VC functionality.
Lemmiwinks never worked unless you installed drivers that also support a Virtual COM Port, which our standard drivers do not because it's a royal PITA to from a support perspective and 99.833% of our customers do not use software which requires a COM port.
V-Tune ships with a really ancient DLL which must be updated to be compatible with our drivers.
Since all 3 of these programs do the same thing, I suggest using Unisettings and setting the interface to boot in dumb mode.
-Uwe-

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Please re-read Uwe's post. You don't need to downgrade, just go to the VCDS options screen and disable the intelligent boot mode.

just wanted to bring this back from the dead. i upgraded software recently and all the sudden could get unisettings to connect. unchecked the "boot in intelligent mode" and perfection, works fine. crappy part is it defaults back to check in the box.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (velocity196)*

With the interface connected to a car:
[Options] -> [Test].
Uncheck "Boot in intelligent mode".
[Test] again.
Then [Save].
That should prevent it from reverting. Exit the VC and go back in to verify.
-Uwe-


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (velocity196)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (frag85)*

I have recently purchased a Vag-Com Hex-Can usb Cable. I have disabled the intelligent mode etc and I can get it to read from the ECU using unisettings, but anytime I try to write any values, I get 'Setting table not found in RAM' error. Has anybody else experienced this issue, and found a workaround? I have tried key cycling after reads etc, and havent had any luck...


_Modified by x3n0x at 10:39 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (x3n0x)*


_Quote »_'Setting table not found in RAM'

I really doubt that's an issue with the interface cable. 
-Uwe-


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
I really doubt that's an issue with the interface cable. 
-Uwe-

Yea, thats what I figured. Vag-COM works just fine. I thought maybe somebody may have experienced a similar error and could point me in the right direction.


----------



## RpRdk (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_With the interface connected to a car:
[Options] -> [Test].
Uncheck "Boot in intelligent mode".
[Test] again.
Then [Save].
That should prevent it from reverting. Exit the VC and go back in to verify.
-Uwe-

I have a similar problem. I got a HEX-USB-CAN interface 2nd hand from the local shop, and can't get Unisettings or V-Tune to communicate with the ECU. I have the "Boot in intelligent mode" option, but it's greyed out? 
Edit: Firmware reports to be 1.78, and the car is an Ibiza 1.8T with engine code BJX. Everything else in VAGcom works just fine.


_Modified by RpRdk at 9:34 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (RpRdk)*

The "Boot in intelligent mode" option requires firmware 1.79 or newer. What version of VC are you using?
-Uwe-


----------



## RpRdk (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Uwe)*

704 was included on the CD that came with the interface, I've tried downloading the newest release of VCDS, but that didn't solve the problem, which is now obvious if the firmware is outdated. How would i go bout updating the firmware?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (RpRdk)*

The interface would be updated with the current software. Options > Test while connected to a vehicle.


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (frag85)*

Will unisettings, v-tune, or lemmiwinks work on the stock ecu and software or is it only for reflashed ecu's?


----------



## RpRdk (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_The interface would be updated with the current software. Options > Test while connected to a vehicle.

Tried that, reports ok on the interface but nothing about an update.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (RpRdk)*

Why do I think that interface is a knock-off?








-Uwe-


----------



## RpRdk (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Vag USB cable with tuning software (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Why do I think that interface is a knock-off?








-Uwe-
Yea, starting to Think that aswell, it does look just like the real thing though :-/
Gonna go and return this one to the shop!


----------

